# Group Shot



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Took this by the window this morning.


----------



## potstone (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes!!!! Crude, wavy, primitive, great color and of coarse
 very nice bottles. Great photo. Thanks, Greg


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 18, 2009)

excuse me while i go put on clean underware.


----------



## glass man (Oct 18, 2009)

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW!!! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks ya'll. I like to try and get near group shots now and then. Not too often as I don't want to break anything.[] Here are a couple more.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Another.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice! I looooove the bottles in the 3rd pic. What kind of bottles are these? I'm new to collecting (obvioulosy) but I like these. ALOT! [] They make me happy just looking at them.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 18, 2009)

and what is your address?? []


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bikerchic
> 
> Nice! I looooove the bottles in the 3rd pic. What kind of bottles are these? I'm new to collecting (obvioulosy) but I like these. ALOT! [] They make me happy just looking at them.


 Those are all 1850's Iron Pontil Soda and or Mineral waters. Sometimes I'll snag a beer in the collection if it fits the style.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic bottles!  Love the colors of course - and the lips on them!  That balm bottle in the first pic - the lip almost looks squared off in the pic - it's not is it?  ...and the blue candle company bottle - what would they have sold in that?

 Thanks so much for sharing the pics!  What a great view you have!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Tinna
 The Balm is just a really crude taper top.

 The Candle Company Bottle held liquid paraffin if I remember correctly.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 18, 2009)

There's nothing like early glass. Great photos of a great group of early bottles. Very inspiring. Makes me want to get out of the 1890s dump I am in and start digging up some of the earlier privies in my area. Thanks for the post.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 18, 2009)

The Prices would be Glycerin...


----------



## cerwin (Oct 18, 2009)

Great bottles and great pictures  thanks for sharing


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pic of that label Gunther. 
 One more pic.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> The Prices would be Glycerin...


 
 Matt - Was the label after the embossed bottles? ...or did they put the label over the embossing?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 18, 2009)

The labeled Price's is embossed. I would say the vast majority of 19th century medicines were labeled. The label was what the customer was supposed to see. The embossing was intended more to prevent the reuse of the bottle by others. Paper labels were often added over top of embossing. Bottles were often boxed or wrapped on the shelves so in that case the box/wrapper was the selling point.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Matt - I would have never thought they put the labels "over" the embossing...the ones embossed on the side I figured a label would be put on the front...but not over the embossing...as much as I think I know (I don't)...there are so many interesting things to learn!  Thanks for sharing that...I'm trying not to "not" ask when I have a question - because I do believe that no question is silly - there is always someone that can help by sharing what they know and someone that will learn from it!

 Thanks again!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 18, 2009)

Impressive and inspiring group of antique bottles you have there.....Super nice collection.                                   Joe


----------



## madman (Oct 18, 2009)

dude simply awsome!


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, I need to do a group fruit jar pic.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent, Smithers!

 Awesome collection.


----------



## glass man (Oct 19, 2009)

I HAVE TO COME BACK EVERY SO OFTEN JUST TO LOOK AGAIN! THAT DARK GREEN WISHARTS IS THE DARKEST I REMEMBER SEEING. WOW!  JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice bottles indeedy.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

One of my favorites Jamie.

 Thanks Cap. 

 Last pic I promise.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Botched that last post.[]


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are some beautiful groupings, RD. I love that dark Pine Tree.  ~Jim


----------



## potstone (Oct 27, 2009)

I keep coming back and looking at your bottle group pictures.
 You have some really nice bottles there. The group shots
 make them stand out. Great colors; post more, I love looking
 at pictures. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Jim, sometimes I am tempted to turn it loose for some nice Sodas....... Sometimes.

 Thanks Greg, I'll try and put something together maybe by the weekend.


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Nov 21, 2009)

These are beautiful pictures of some awesome bottles!  You mentioned you were taking them near a window, I was wondering if you could provide some more details, such as:

 1) Is the window behind them open or closed?

 2) What direction are you looking out the window, and what time of day?  In other words, where is the sun positioned when you are shooting these?

 3) Are you shooting in macro mode with the camera really close, or from farther away?  In either case, looks like you must be using a tripod?

 4) Any other tips/tricks?

 Thanks for posting, these are great inspiration.

 - Al
Potomac Bottle Collectors


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

ROAD DOG USUALLY I AM BIG ON KEEPING PROMISES,BUT IN THIS CASE HOPE YOU BREAK THE PROMISE{ONE LAST PIC[&o].!!!]

 WOULD LOVE TO SEE LOTS MORE AND THEN START IN ON THE MARBLES,PLEASE????!!!! JAMIE


----------

